# What's your mbti and do you LOVE being a vegetarian/vegan or do you LOVE meat!!!!!!!!



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Baldur said:


> I don't understand how anyone can prefer broccoli and aspargus over bacon and steak.


Why not combine the two for a complete meal? Asparagus is an ideal complement to a good steak. I've sampled some of the more "upscale" meals (by my standards) at Ruby Tuesday in Warsaw, Indiana: the Asiago Peppercorn Sirloin and the Black Fire New York Strip. With both, I chose grilled zucchini as a side along with the Garden Bar (ate my salad before the main entree arrived). I prefer their sirloin over the Black Fire New York Strip, only because the Black Fire is a bit too salty for me (which is unusual since I gravitate toward savory flavortastes). The Asiago Peppercorn Sirloin is without a doubt one of the finest meals in town! I scraped some of the Asiago off the sirloin and slathered it on the zukes. The whole thing together was beautifully delectable.
roud:
And for dessert, tiramisu. They have an excellent blondie too. If you don't know what that it is, it's *this*.


----------



## SandWshooter (Nov 5, 2014)

ISTJ; seem to feel best when I get as close to carnivorous as possible, so I try to stick with that as much as I can afford


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

INTJ who loves meat.


----------



## ayaphotic (Nov 2, 2014)

ENFP here. I've become vegetarian again after a couple years of eating meat. I'll say one thing: I love meat. I love it so much. It was only after watching "The Cove" and doing research afterwards on factory farming that convinced me to go back to my meat-free diet. I can not comfortably oppose a system when I'm feeding into it's hands.

Because of this, I find it difficult to answer this question. I do love meat, but I don't eat it nor do I wish to in the future (well... outside of longingly staring at a subway, that is.)


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

ISFP... I consider myself semi-vegitarian  I eat mostly vegetarian food, but I still do eat meat sometimes....chicken mostly...:/


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

ISTJ - Omnivore with a meat preference.


----------



## VinnyCrow (Oct 21, 2014)

INTJ and voted vegetarian, although I am not one strictly, nor do I wish to meet any standards -- I just don't care for meat and even dislike / won't eat the majority of it. Some people find this strange, I suppose, but I could easily live without it, though I do eat meat now and then because I need to, pretty much. I guess on average a couple times a week? It's certainly not something I have daily. The one exception is fish, which I love; I'll eat that more often on occasion.

Basically, I'm a pescetarian by natural preference.

That said, I'm not surprised there doesn't seem to be a correlation with type; I don't think this sort of thing can, or, if there appeared to be, to assume it's because of type would grossly simplify the situation. But yeah, fun poll. Food.



Judson Joist said:


> [...] I just wuv fo0d in general because I'm a fo0die which is apparently rare for INTJs (according to the stereotype of us being insensate and/or anhedonic).


YEEEAAAAH. *HIGH-FIVES* It seems I've got several stereotypes against me on this, hah.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> ISTJ - Omnivore with a meat preference.


Steak perhaps?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2014)

INTJ - LOVE ♥MEAT♥


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## pukeyshibas (Dec 10, 2013)

INTP here. I was a vegetarian for a year, until one day I decided I wanted sushi again. I was only a vegetarian for health reasons (and admittedly, because it seemed trendy -__-), but I noticed that I actually ate less healthy as a vegetarian than when I ate meat. Like, I would order cheesy/carb-y/empty calorie vegetarian meals instead of healthy meat meals. I like animals but I guess I just don't care enough to not eat them. 
I don't eat red meat though, mostly because I haven't eaten it in about eight years and I'm afraid it would make me sick.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Steak perhaps?


Medium rare. 

But it's all good. Seafood, poultry, you name it.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

0 _STPs are vegetarian! :laughing:

I was a vegetarian for 3 years then was an on and off again vegetarian for a while until I decided to become a strict vegan and that is when my trouble began. I was only a vegan for a short time, but in that time I craved meat so bad that I was ready to go kill something with my bare hands and tear it up with my teeth. Even when I was eating meat I hated the taste of dark-meat chicken, but after a couple of months of being a vegan, I wanted dark-meat chicken so bad that when I received these coupons for fried chicken at my door, I ordered 15 pieces and my friend came over for us to eat it together and I ended up eating 13 pieces! Ever since then I really like dark-meat chicken. Haha So much for veganism. It is hard to remember the last time I had fried chicken since I rarely eat the stuff, but I did quite a bit of reading on vegetarianism and veganism partially due to my guilt for wanting to eat meat and found out a lot of interesting things about diet and hydrochloric acid, carnitine, taurine... that sort of thing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I like meatball pizza


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfp - I like vegetarian food but not a vegetarian


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INFJ - am addicted to seafood and sea vegetables. I rarely ever eat red meat by choice and if I do, only (a small portion of) lamb, because red meat literally makes me feel bloated.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

INFJ - am addicted to seafood and sea vegetables. I rarely ever eat red meat by choice and if I do, only (a small portion of) lamb, because red meat literally makes me feel bloated.

Obviously, I can't vote in the poll, because you don't make allowances for either pescatorians or people who just avoid most red meat.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm an ENTP and I don't love meat but I'm also not a vegetarian.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

ISTP and I'll eat whatever. I could deal with being vegetarian if I had to, but it's not something I'd do otherwise. Certain types of meat make me feel nauseous sometimes, but I eat them anyway. I just like food.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

dbl post, sorry.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree with food writer M.F.K Fischer on this one - vegetarianism and veganism is a terrible mess[SUP][1][/SUP] 
[SUP]
1 [/SUP]as in a place to eat and also state of things


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't love meat. I'm anemic. I don't feel that there is an option here for me to vote for. 

Why is there an assumption that omnivores love meat in the poll?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

allergy said:


> There's not even one documented STP that's a vegetarian, lol. Meat is too good.


That's a poor interpretation.


----------



## The Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

monemi said:


> I don't love meat. I'm anemic. I don't feel that there is an option here for me to vote for.
> 
> Why is there an assumption that omnivores love meat in the poll?


I figure it's hyperbole.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Doc Brown said:


> I figure it's hyperbole.


I love fruit! I'm terrible for filling up on fruit and skipping dinner. Veggies... I'll eat them. Meat is better when I've hunted for it. Makes it more interesting.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP. I love meat <3 though I also love veggies from time to time, I know which I prioritize more~


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm an omnivore and proud of it.


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

If you find an STP who does not love meat, its love


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

NTJ who loves meat


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

ENTP

What's wrong with eating a meat? NOTHING

No allergy to a meal you want to eat? Eat it!


----------



## dexysmidnight (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm an INFJ and I eat *no* being born with a brain and nerves.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Meat is the best food group


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm an INFP who likes meat but doesn't like the treatment of livestock. 

I try to buy free range from small, ethical companies and I wish all the meat I eat came from hunters. 

But who can resist a juicy sausage sizzling in a bun? I want to "go vegan" but I CAN'T DEAL when I see that.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

INTP. Depends on the meat. I love sushi, baby back ribs, or crab legs. Not a fan of beef steak, cooked fish, white meat poultry, or most processed meats. Bacon is okay but I think it's overrated to be honest. Lately I've been eating more fruits and vegetables than meat though.


----------



## witchy_fingers (Dec 2, 2014)

I am puzzled by the question. Do you mean, do I love eating? It's one of my favorite things to do. I'm also a vegetarian. Do you mean, do I love being one, as in, am I being forced against my will? No, I am not. I eat plenty of things I like, get proper nutrition, and don't feel deprived, but to say I LOVE being a vegetarian is an inappropriately passionate way of describing something that, to me, is habitual. I just am one. I don't find it to be extraordinary. I'm an ISTJ.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

INFJ, vegetarian. I foresee myself contently never eating meat again.


----------



## Bovine (Dec 28, 2014)

INFJ vegan here. I got rid of chronic staph infections, lost 20 lbs of fat, I never get sick anymore, and I just generally feel happier and more connected to everything. Plus it doesn't hurt that the food is amazing, cheap, and easy to make. Meat, cheese, milk, and eggs are habits, not innate preferences.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

INTP omnivore. I prefer vegs over fruits and meat, as they don't usually have any seeds, skin that needs peeling, juice, hidden bones, hairs, fatty parts and bloody taste if not cooked well, and I just don't quite like the texture of most fruits.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Interesting results so far...seem to be leaning heavily in the meat-eating direction for everyone but NFJs


----------

